

Tell HN: HN Meetup in Zurich, Switzerland on the 12th of May - giu

Hey everybody<p>We are going to have a HN meetup in Zurich, Switzerland on the 12th of May. The meetup will take place at the 'Ziegel oh Lac (http://www.ziegelohlac.ch/), starting at 19:00 o'clock (Central European Summer Time).<p>Everybody is cordially invited to join us :) I'd be happy if you could write me a mail (see my profile) or just leave a comment if you (hopefully) decide to join us.<p>We (mkuhn, CaptainZapp and giu) hope to see you there!
======
iamelgringo
Hey, guys. The Hackers and Founders open source franchise doesn't have a group
in Zurich, yet. If you're interested, we have 8 other chapters worldwide
totaling 7,000+ members.

We just started focusing on Hackers & Founders Silicon Valley full time for
the past 4 months, so we have some bandwidth to connect and help out where we
can.

If you're interested, ping me: jonathan@hackersandfounders.com

~~~
mkuhn
I will definitely get in touch with you. Thanks Jonathan.

------
old_sound
You could try to add your meetup here: <http://techup.ch/>

~~~
cstuder
There is no try, only do: Techup doesn't moderate the submissions...

And I just did: <http://techup.ch/241/hacker-news-meetup-zurich>

(I won't be able to attend, unfortunately...)

~~~
giu
Oh snap, I created one too: <http://techup.ch/242/hackernews-meetup-zurich> :)
Thanks nonetheless.

That's a pity! I don't think this will be the one and only HN meetup in
Zurich, so let's hope you'll be able to join us on the next one.

~~~
cstuder
Looking forward to it. (In the meantime, I'm trying to delete my event.)

~~~
Seldaek
I deleted it :)

~~~
cstuder
Ah, you're here too. :-)

------
ajhai
<http://www.meetup.com/>

This should help you organize the meetup.

~~~
giu
Thanks for the pointer!

------
dot
Gar nid gwüsst dasses so viel vo üs git hie uf HN :)

~~~
mkuhn
Höchschti Zyt gsi zums usefinde :-) ich freu mich uf all Fäll wenn e rechti
Gruppe zämechunt.

------
pilif
Very cool. I really hope to be there. I'd love to see HN creep into real life
:-)

~~~
Seldaek
Unfortunately won't be able to make it, I'm at JSDay in Italy at that time. I
hope there will be another chance.

~~~
giu
There surely will be another meetup, so we'll hopefully see you there :)

------
thomas11
Posted it for the Zurich Scheme/Lisp Users Group, they might be interested:
<http://groups.google.com/group/zslug/t/ae02022489c8c0d6>.

~~~
CaptainZapp
Cool!

Thank you very much.

------
HSO
Coole Idee, will try to cut my conference short to be there!

~~~
giu
That's nice! Hope to see you there! :)

------
MaxGfeller
Sounds nice, i'll be there if possible!

~~~
giu
Nice! :) I hope to see you there

------
lukego
Good idea! We're a Lisp startup based in Zurich and I'm sure a few of us will
turn up. www.teclo.net

~~~
giu
Awesome! :)

------
CaptainZapp
Well, of course I'll be there.

Let's hope for some great weather.

~~~
giu
Yeah, definitely. Also, thanks to you and mkuhn for defining the possible
dates and location during _our_ first meeting. Let's just hope I find the
entrance this time :)

------
thomas11
Awesome, I'll be there!

~~~
giu
That's awesome! :)

------
SimonStahl
perfect, now that I've left Zurich and moved to the silicon valley for exactly
the reason that there were no developer meetups, you start having some :-(

------
harscoat
Excellent initiative Markus, CaptainZapp and Giu. the Quantter team (c1sc0 and
I) will try to be there :) (we'll confirm by email) Cheers!

~~~
giu
That's cool, awesome! :)

------
dasrecht
Oh, problably i can make it... we'll see =) but it sounds nice... never
thought that there are so many swiss people on hn.

------
o1iver
Will also try to be there...

~~~
giu
Nice!

------
_corbett
I'll try to come!

------
malthaus
i'll be there!

~~~
giu
Cool, see you there! :)

------
jcfrei
great, count me in!

~~~
mkuhn
Great, see you there.

------
jc-denton
What are the topics discussed there? Web?

~~~
mkuhn
The answer to life the universe and everything.

~~~
CaptainZapp
I think I can help here:

42 ?

